# Corsair H60 in Lian Li PC-A05FNB



## X3N05 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben Wasserkühler! 
Habe mal eine frage bezüglich des H60. Und zwar habe ich folgendes Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05FNB Midi-Tower, black - gedämmt
An der Rückseite des Gehäuses sind ja die 2 Löcher für WaKü Schläuche. Die Frage ist nun ob es ohne Sauerei möglich ist, die Schläuche beim H60 abzuziehen um sie durch die Löcher zu stecken, da ich den Radi gerne hinten aussen am Gehäuse anbringen würde. Ich fürchte zwar die Antwort bereits zu kennen aber vielleicht werde ich ja doch überrascht...

Es sei gleich gesagt dass ich keine anderen Voorschläge haben will den Radi anzubringen oder Fragen warum ich das denn machen will und warum ich überhaupt den H60 nehmen will. Ich möcht einfach wissen ob das umsetzbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Februar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

